
Ask HN: Can hunger release a psychotic experience? - danielovichdk
I wonder if there has been any studies or scientific work related to the mood swings or mental state which hunger can lead to?
======
blackandblue
personal experience.

intermittent fasting has indeed put me in more relaxed, calculating, and calm
states. it's like your body forces you to think about every action you take so
you don't waste the little energy you have.

but that was then. my body has since adjusted to them and now i have to fast
longer to reach these mental states.

difficult because i now have hobbies (playing instruments) that prevent me
from doing so.

